
Upgrade your office without budget - floown
http://www.slideshare.net/floown/5-ways-to-upgrade-your-office-using-science
======
mtmail
Quick summary of the 60 page slideshow:

(1) postit notes with goals on your walls

(2) write goals on your windows

(3) mix up the seating arrangement

(4) create a (book) library

(5) add flowers

